# ECF Game 7: Pacers @ Heat (6/3 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Monday, June 3, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2nd season in a row we have a game 7, at home, for the chance to go to the NBA Finals.


----------



## Ben

I'm a lot less confident about this one than I was last year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Drizzy

Wade and Bosh: Do something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

We still haven't lost 2 games in a row since January. It won't start Monday.


----------



## UD40

If memory serves correctly, someone on this squad had an alright game last time he was in a Game 7.

Lets do this. No more BS basketball, time for the big boys to play!


----------



## UD40

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 22s
> Spoelstra, on Wade's knee, "I've talked to our training staff. He's out there, he's ready to compete. There's no excuses."


Do or die tomorrow for #3.


----------



## IbizaXL

id rather start rashard lewis and joel than the other clowns we have right now in the sg and center position. just weak.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

I really don't know how to feel about this one. On the one hand, we havent had consecutive losses since January, we're a good home team and usually bounce back strong from a loss.

On the other hand, we're playing crap, Wade and Bosh look like they star in 'Honey I Shrunk The Kids', and we just haven't really played that well since the Milwaukee series ended.

Still, Game 7, at home...if we don't win, we didn't deserve to go to the Finals this season.


----------



## Jace

Unlike last year, we don't have the momentum of the stare going into this game. I do like that Spo was made to look stupid by Miller. Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## Wade County

This is why you go through the regular season, for these moments to have a Game 7 on your home floor. If winning a 'chip was easy, every team would win them.

Really have to come out strong and assert dominance. This is our floor, we're the defending champions...time to play like it. I'm expecting to see an early dose of Bosh jumpers and Wade post ups. If it doesnt work, LBJ Cav time.


----------



## Jace

I'm hoping to see LeBron assertive in the post like G3. In G4 he half-assed it, and hasn't been there much since. He should bring out the no jumper rule. We started coming back when he was attacking, like I've been losing my mind screaming for all series/postseason.


----------



## Wade County

^ That Hibbert call won't help matters. Rubbish offensive foul.

But I agree, I want to see post ups. Spo is usually good game-to-game in changing things up, particularly after a loss. In game adjustments are another thing...

Be interesting to see if and when he goes to Miller also.


----------



## King Joseus

Heat should win. Wade or Bosh will have a good game, and the roleplayers'll do their job at home.


----------



## Wade County

^ Sure hope you're right KJ. Feels like a long time since Wade, Bosh and the roleplayers all played well at the same time though.

Could use another 8-9 night from Haslem too :laugh:


----------



## Jace

13 games is the longest stretch of Wade's career without a 20-pointer, right?






:laugh:

He's changed a lot since then. The mic didn't seem all that close.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> This is why you go through the regular season, for these moments to have a Game 7 on your home floor. If winning a 'chip was easy, every team would win them.
> 
> Really have to come out strong and assert dominance. This is our floor, we're the defending champions...time to play like it. I'm expecting to see an early dose of Bosh jumpers and Wade post ups. If it doesnt work, *LBJ Cav time*.


In more ways than one.


----------



## Wade County

Need a huge MBP performance. And some sembelance of post D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> 13 games is the longest stretch of Wade's career without a 20-pointer, right?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2feJrZ-58E&feature=youtu.be
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> He's changed a lot since then. The mic didn't seem all that close.
> 
> (What am I doing wrong with this new youtube linking?)


Just delete the "=youtu.be" that is in the link and it'll work.


----------



## Jace

Anyone else wondering if all but eliminating Bosh's post touches has damaged him a bit? He seems to have forgotten he's a great player. Wish Spo would mix things up a little bit instead of hammering on the same process and expecting it to eventually work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Anyone else wondering if all but eliminating Bosh's post touches has damaged him a bit? He seems to have forgotten he's a great player. Wish Spo would mix things up a little bit instead of hammering on the same process and expecting it to eventually work.


Quickness is his biggest advantage over other centers. They definitely seem to have forgotten that. Give him the ball in the high post or baseline and let him face their bigs up. If anything, it'll at least maybe draw some fouls. 

They dont even go to it when Lebron is out of the game.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah he looks completely bereft of confidence. 

Strange he could bring Noah out of the paint and hit jumpers on him, but can't do the same with Hibbert. Just struggling all round.

I guess that's the cross match, they've got West on him instead. He isn't mixing it up though. It's jumper or pass. His drive threat is gone.


----------



## Jace

> Heat Coach Erik Spoelstra has been talking recently about “burning the boats.” This goes back to a story legend architect Pat Riley told his team once before a game like this. Riley is a basketball lifer. He has seen and felt and fought through nearly half a century of Game 7s. He loves them, win or lose, because he appreciates the heightened state of existence. And Spoelstra has been around the organization long enough to have heard the “burning the boats” story a few times at moments like these.
> 
> Seems an army spent years building boats in preparation for a war. Upon arrival on the shores, the general turned around and demanded that his troops burn the boats they’d spent years building.
> 
> “But why?” his soldiers asked. “We will have no escape if things get bad.”
> 
> “Exactly,” the general replied. “You win or you die.”
> 
> The boats are burning behind LeBron James. He feels the strength of the heat behind him, and he feels the weakened Heat behind him.
> My God, this is going to be some kind of fight.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/02/3429738_p2/dan-le-batard-oh-how-we-love-the.html#storylink=cpy​


BURN THE MF'ING BOATS

:manbearpig:
:dwade:
:bosh1:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> BURN THE MF'ING BOATS
> 
> :manbearpig:
> :dwade:
> :bosh1:


Is Wade in the boat?


----------



## Smithian

Not many adjustments for Miami to make. Some guys simply aren't doing their jobs on the floor.

Would like to see Cole-Chalmers backcourt. If Wade struggles early then go with Chalmers/Allen/Miller rotation at 2.

Remember a few years ago in Spo's first couple seasons when the Heat zoned people quite a bit (compared to average teams)? Wish we'd play some zone when LeBron was off the court. I know every scheme has some zone in it, but I liked the old fashioned 2-3 the Heat broke out.

I really wouldn't mind seeing a Birdman/Joel frontcourt. If Bosh doesn't ball early then bench him and ride or die with Birdman/Joel/UD.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Smithian said:


> Not many adjustments for Miami to make. Some guys simply aren't doing their jobs on the floor.
> 
> Would like to see Cole-Chalmers backcourt. If Wade struggles early then go with Chalmers/Allen/Miller rotation at 2.
> 
> Remember a few years ago in Spo's first couple seasons when the Heat zoned people quite a bit (compared to average teams)? Wish we'd play some zone when LeBron was off the court. I know every scheme has some zone in it, but I liked the old fashioned 2-3 the Heat broke out.
> 
> I really wouldn't mind seeing a Birdman/Joel frontcourt. If Bosh doesn't ball early then bench him and ride or die with Birdman/Joel/UD.


That whole situation u described would kill us. We would get 0 rebounds


----------



## Drizzy

16 and a half hours until tip-off. Nervous.


----------



## PoetLaureate

First play of the game needs to be Lebron going straight at Hibbert, consequences be damned. Hell, the first five plays need to be straight at him. Force the refs to call something. Even if there are some offensive fouls, the crowd will be pissed and amped.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Jace

Hope to see that too PL. LeBron needs to not get deterred by no-calls, or senseless calls, at the rim. Keep attacking. Hibbert suddenly becoming foul-free makes no sense in this series. 



> @*IraHeatBeat*  1h *Scott Foster*, Mike Callahan, Ken Mauer, Tom Washington (alternate) your referees for tonight's Heat-Pacers Game 7, 8:30 p.m., TNT


Balls.

But regardless of the officiating, we should still be able to win this if we play a decent offensive game and solid defensive one.


----------



## Jace

> @*DrewUnga*  45m  Pacers should be happy about the refs. Of all 67 refs, Mauer ranks 16th, Foster 62nd, and Callahan 66th on the 'homer list'.


Oh dear lord...SAVE US KENNY!










Make him feel you every possession MBP. (No ****.)


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> Hope to see that too PL. LeBron needs to not get deterred by no-calls, or senseless calls, at the rim. Keep attacking. Hibbert suddenly becoming foul-free makes no sense in this series.
> 
> 
> 
> Balls.
> 
> But regardless of the officiating, we should still be able to win this if we play a decent offensive game and solid defensive one.


We've had Lebron carry the entire team for 6 games with sporadic help from UD, Chalmers, Cole, Birdman, and one decent game from Bosh. Allen/Battier = ice cold all series. Wade invisible. Hibbert putting up the series of his life (seriously, look at his regular season stats against us). This is probably the best the Pacers can possibly play and it's still 3-3. 

Obviously all of this can still continue and we can easily lose, but if Lebron can get consistent help from just one of Wade/Bosh we're in good shape.


----------



## 77AJ

good luck to your squad fellows, we should be in for a hell of a game, probably a classic, to the very end. but i feel the pacers are going to capture the magic tonight, and beat the lebron james led heat.

pacers be ballin!!


----------



## Luke

Clash of the bandwagons.

This should be a great game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40

I just hope that, for the sake of everything good with this world, Mike Miller is one of the first players off the bench. Preferably before Ray & Shane, and after NoCo & Bird.


----------



## Basel

Good luck tonight, fellas. Should be a great game.


----------



## UD40

Am I the only one that thinks D. Wade is wayyyyy out of line for saying Lebron needs to pass the ball more tonight?

To who?!


----------



## Smithian

Whatever happens tonight, I love you guys. :ghug:

*Believe in the *


----------



## Smithian

UD40 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks D. Wade is wayyyyy out of line for saying Lebron needs to pass the ball more tonight?
> 
> To who?!


LeBron didn't pass the ball once to Birdman in Game 6. Gotta rectify that tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay

UD40 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks D. Wade is wayyyyy out of line for saying Lebron needs to pass the ball more tonight?
> 
> To who?!


You go 0-4 at half-time....Lebron shouldn't even be considering you as an option.

Start Miller sit Wade.


----------



## Jace

I'll admit I was in a particularly altered state of mind for the 2nd half of G6, so much of it is a blur, but I feel like Mike also showed us he can do much more in the ancillary aspects of the game in this series than Ray can. His rebounding, length, and hustle seem to be attributes that would make him a much better choice ahead of Ray. I remember Mike helping us a lot in the 2011 CHI series, and I can hardly remember him hitting a shot. He's much better than that Mike now. Spo is letting possibly the last good year of his career go to waste if he doesn't try him more earnestly. More importantly, we might NEED him.


----------



## Jace

Oh lord...










Interesting timing. Hard to believe. Think some Boston reporter is trying to stir things up at a tense time.

Another interesting thing about the timing: If this were published a month ago, it'd be met with Heat fans screaming "NOOOO!!" Now? Probably closer to "I'll help you pack."

I'm probably somewhere in the middle. He's had a terrible cold stretch and has made terrible decisions and taken terrible shots to exacerbate it, all at the worst possible time, but it's hard for me to just forget how well he fit for most of the season and just accept he's not a Playoff performer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A 3rd rate radio show on a small station in Boston tweeting a rumor gets a story written? Nice pub for them.


----------



## UD40

Yeah, it's not like it's from someone WEEI or NESEN.

Either way, if they want 'em...take him. No complaints here.


----------



## UD40

T-minus two hours...now I'm really getting antsy.


----------



## Wade County

Had an upset stomach all morning. Thanks, Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo on Mike 


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 14s
> Will Spoelstra add Mike Miller to the rotation tonight? "We'll see. Everything is on the table."





Wade County said:


> Had an upset stomach all morning. Thanks, Miami.


When the Heat lose big games, do you ever ask yourself why you care so much about a team, in a city that is halfway across the world from you?

Because I do and I live in this city :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

I've had two job interviews today but those were nothing compared to the nerves I'm starting to feel for this game. I need a drink.


----------



## IbizaXL

not feeling good for this game. i honestly cant trust Wade and Bosh to help lebron. and the bench can only do so much.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saint24

This game will be epic


----------



## UD40

Anybody want to join me as I work some black magic and try to summon the spirit of this guy before 8:30?


----------



## PoetLaureate

UD40 said:


> Anybody want to join me as I work some black magic and try to summon the spirit of this guy before 8:30?


Just watch last year's game 6 highlights. 41 points against this exact same Pacer team! Does he even have 41 combined this series?


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo on Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Heat lose big games, do you ever ask yourself why you care so much about a team, in a city that is halfway across the world from you?
> 
> Because I do and I live in this city :laugh:


:laugh:

I never question it for some reason. Perhaps I should!


----------



## Jace

Tonight, Dwyane must make LeBron fall in love with him all over again.


----------



## Jace

Man, every Heat miss is going to ignite flames of fear tonight. Even if we're up double digits pre-final 2 minutes. Such an intense feeling.


----------



## UD40

58 minutes.

Just had decaf coffee.

My heart is STILL pounding.

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

DO IT FOR LUKE JACKSON!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

:dwade: NO JUMPERS :dwade:


----------



## Ben

Lets get it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wade County

Crapping myself.

**** you Miami. Taking years off my life here.


----------



## UD40

This is BS.

I NEED THIS GAME TO START!!!!!!


----------



## Ben

Watching bits from game 6, we need Miller out there. His length, hustle and rebounding combined with the fact he can actually hit a ****ing shot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PoetLaureate

Championships require epic wins, tonight is an opportunity for one


----------



## Wade County

Been calling for M33M for a long time. Particularly as Shattier and Judas have been shithouse for some time.


----------



## Jace

Really wish Spo had gone to him earlier. Was surprised he came out and hit those 2 threes after getting so little time. I think we all thought Mike would become a rotation player in the Playoffs, especially considering how good he looked during his limited time this season, and his epic G5 last year.


----------



## Jace

THE BOATS ARE BEING DOUSED IN KEROSENE. PREPARE THE TORCHES!!!!!

https://vine.co/v/b3HAVZjlFhU


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller and Birdman are both shooting 100% this series.

This game needs to start already..


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 8m
For what its worth, Wade taking and making 3-pointers pregame.


nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jace

Ira reports Wade is taking, and making, a bunch of 3s in warmups. *bubbleguts*

EDIT: Beat me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> THE BOATS ARE BEING DOUSED IN KEROSENE. PREPARE THE TORCHES!!!!!
> 
> https://vine.co/v/b3HAVZjlFhU


Micky should have had a boat burning in the water next to the AAA.


----------



## Drizzy

I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 8m
> For what its worth, Wade taking and making 3-pointers pregame.
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooo





Jace said:


> Ira reports Wade is taking, and making, a bunch of 3s in warmups. *bubbleguts*
> 
> EDIT: Beat me.


At least he's making them? :whoknows:


:sigh:


----------



## Wade County

Wade in full jump shot mode early coming up.


----------



## Wade County

********************


----------



## UD40

Here goes nothing, fellas.

15 Strong!


----------



## Wade County

Hooooo boy. Here we go.


----------



## PoetLaureate

let us go


----------



## Wade County

Dominate. Authoritate.

ENERGY BUS


----------



## Wade County

Wade miss. Sigh.


----------



## Ben

Nerves.


----------



## Jace

Wade's man hits a 3.


----------



## Wade County

Wade J


----------



## Wade County

Wade drive


----------



## Ben

Offensive board #1.

Wade lucky roll.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh and Wade making things happen early


----------



## Jace

Good job Bosh.

And a stupid foul.


----------



## Wade County

UD///


----------



## Wade County

Bosh! lives!


----------



## Jace

How did that Wade2LeBron get ****ed up? 

Then the Hill 3.


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Jace

Bad shot Bosh.


----------



## Jace

That's nice.


----------



## UD40

Alright, mission accomplished, Lebron has passed....

NOW KEEP THE DAMN BALL!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Frustrating start.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Drive it in Bosh noooo what are you doing


----------



## Wade County

Great job guys. Down 6 early....


----------



## Ben

Ah lovely.


----------



## Wade County

Need MBP now. Wade and CB have had their fun. Got us a 6 pt deficit.


----------



## Jace

Good news is they have 4 points off of horrendous defensive breakdowns, and 6 off of low-% 3s from Hill way out and Stevenson. We've missed an easy putback from UD and an alley-oop that would've been down if LeBron grabbed it with both hands.


----------



## doctordrizzay

West throws Bosh down....****ing Refs already cheating horribly


----------



## Wade County

Still dont know how Wade and James ****ed up that lob so bad. God dammit.


----------



## Wade County

Theyre already 5-7. We're 3-11.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LEBRON"S ACTUALLY GOING TO THE FREETHROW LINE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: how the hell did the refs miss that West play?


----------



## Jace

Oh West checked Bosh out of the picture. Not sure how much of the contact was exaggerated though.


----------



## Jace

There you go Mauer.


----------



## Jace

Rio's our best attacker somehow.


----------



## Jace

Stevenson thought that was a 3? He was fully in the arc.


----------



## Wade County

Come on UD


----------



## Jace

Good tips Bosh and UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP

So many deflections on D. Good to see.


----------



## UD40

Bron2Wade2Rio2Bron (sorta)


----------



## Jace

They have all these TOs and we're only up 1. Can't get anything close to cocky.


----------



## PoetLaureate

MANBEARPIG


----------



## doctordrizzay

The arena shook with that dunk


----------



## Wade County

MBP!


----------



## Wade County

Lets do this. Come on!


----------



## Wade County

Damn CB, 1-5 to start. Hit your shots man.


----------



## Jace

We're scoring on a lot of random stuff or one-on-one. Six FGs and 0 assists. Need to get the ball moving.


----------



## PoetLaureate

look at that ****ing defense


----------



## Jace

Great D. Don't stop. Don't fricking stop.


----------



## Jace

Damn Bosh. You almost had something.


----------



## PoetLaureate

oh wtf bosh offensive?


----------



## Jace

Gotta hustle for that ball. 50-50. 

And another opportunity. Get your head right Bosh. It's time.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Chris


----------



## UD40

MILLER TIME!!!


----------



## Jace

Mike!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MILLER TIME


----------



## Wade County

CB...


----------



## Jace

Sheesh Bosh. Hope Ray isn't totally broken now.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh wow you suck


----------



## Jace

Bosh not attacking intelligently.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hibbert is not going to get a second foul. Jesus christ refs


----------



## Ben

If this wasn't a game 7 I'd be laughing so much at that Bosh defensive rebound attempt


----------



## Jace

I love that he's attacking, but you can't just go straight into him.


----------



## Wade County

Please MBP takeover. Bosh hurting me right now physically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!


----------



## UD40

Wade just looked like Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MV3


----------



## Jace

Bosh is overthinking everything. Might have to bench him.

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County

MBP


----------



## Jace

Can Chalmers stay on his feet?


----------



## doctordrizzay

That euro step....WOW


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh 1-8


----------



## Jace

Standing Bird O.


----------



## Wade County

Bron that sucked


----------



## Wade County

8-26. We could be up by a bit. We're not.


----------



## Jace

Wish LeBron would shelve the floater. He didn't use it all season. Why think you can implement it on a whim?

Nine Indiana TOs and we're down 2.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Same old bullshit....can't believe these Refs


----------



## Wade County

WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

21-19 after 1

Energy is there. Shooting is not. Just 29% shooting in the quarter.


----------



## Jace

Dude. Hibbert wasn't even jumping vertically there. Watching it over and over on my DVR. He's floating forward into LeBron's jump. This is absurd. That's a foul for every other player every other game.


----------



## Wade County

That is an unbelievable no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Israel Gutierrez ‏@IzzyESPN 53s
> It's one thing to jump straight up. But what Hibbert gets away with is jumping forward w arms up. He gets that respect now.


..


----------



## doctordrizzay

I told you guys this series is Rigged.


----------



## Jace

The refs are taking, at best, 50-50 calls and gifting them to the upcoming C instead of the reigning all-MVP in his prime. In a game 7.


----------



## Wade County

Glad CB is being aggressive, but cant go 1-8. Just can't.


----------



## Jace

According to Skolnick, Hibbert had the 3rd most fouls this season in the league. He can't draw one if he tried this series. Totally changes the game.


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## Jace

Look at that "verticality" replay. That is the bullshit of the highest order. Clearly moving forward and laterally.


----------



## Wade County

All day, Lebron. If theyre gonna match u with Psycho T. All day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace

Thray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRDMAN


----------



## Jace

BIRD!!!


----------



## Wade County

THRAY LIVES


----------



## Jace

Now Miller be missin'.


----------



## Wade County

BIIIIRD


----------



## Jace

F-...Foul?


----------



## Wade County

Mike  I called for you. You arnet delivering.


----------



## Marcus13

Game 7 is nottt the time to be tryin new rotations


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay

Can someone explain to me how thats a foul on Cole but Hibbert throwing his body into our players isnt?


----------



## Wade County

LOL at Cole's foul. Augustine leans in, gets the call. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace

Something about Indiana guards and getting that call on drives when they throw their body into the defender. Augustin even went backwards into Cole there, who was behind him already. Collison was getting it last year.


----------



## UD40

Marcus13 said:


> Game 7 is nottt the time to be tryin new rotations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Nor is it the time to put blind faith in the guys who haven't produced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That foul is so annoying. Augustin did what Hill always does. Gets a step on you, then slow down, takes a bump then throws up a shot.


----------



## Wade County

Mike is getting some GREAT looks, just can't convert. Frustrating.


----------



## Jace

Juxtaposing that Cole foul with the Hibbert no-call is embarrassing for the NBA. Then you consider the players involved.


----------



## PoetLaureate

These are wide open shots by Miller. Pacers dodging SO many bullets right now.


----------



## Wade County

Worried about this stretch where MBP will take a break, and Wade and Bosh come back in.


----------



## Jace

Thray! OK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

Thray baby


----------



## Jace

There you go MBP. Two hands!


----------



## Ben

Forgot how far my stream goes behind you guys watching on TV. I'm learning all the plays before they happen.


----------



## Wade County

Love it


----------



## Jace

The whole world knew Ray would try to do too much next.

Whoa 'Bron. Never seen him get his head ABOVE the rim. Crazy.


----------



## Wade County

Bahhh Ray


----------



## Wade County

Ray should've pulled up


----------



## Jace

Dwyane. Just glance at the spot before you pass it there. Please.


----------



## Wade County

Wade :|


----------



## Wade County

Great D this quarter


----------



## Wade County

More buckets. Come on.


----------



## Jace

The hell was Wade trying there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Jace

There you go Bosh. Looked good when he raised up.


----------



## Wade County

WADE FOH


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 33333


----------



## UD40

LIKE A BOSH!!


----------



## Jace

THROSH.

LET'S GO.


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHRIS BOSH DOES NOT GIVE A **** ABOUT YOU


----------



## Marcus13

Knew ray wouldn't let us down!



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay

YES BOSH FINALLY


----------



## Wade County

Wade needs to stop leaving his feet without a plan


----------



## Marcus13

If everyone is on but wade, we can definitely pull this out


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County

CB3333


----------



## Wade County

CB up and abouit! YES!


----------



## Jace

Superglue that damn shoe to the pedal. No let up, please.


----------



## Wade County

STOPS AND BUCKETS. BURN THE BOATS!


----------



## Ben

yeaaaaaah baby


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> STOPS AND BUCKETS. BURN THE BOATS!


----------



## 23isback

Bosh finally coming up big


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Been a while since Bosh spat all over himself.


----------



## Jace

Very nice chair-pull by Birdman.


----------



## Jace

Cole you doof. Gotta know time.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit Bosh


----------



## Jace

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County

Buckets guys come on


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Hilll with an open look and makes a three. Bosh destroys our shot after that.


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D COME ON


----------



## Jace

Real bad Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Mario


----------



## Jace

Wario is the king of fouling for and-1s. Must lead the league.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hibbert takes 9 steps passes it off to West


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 333


----------



## Jace

Letting them back in when we could be stretching it out.

THRAY!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen makes a three!


----------



## Wade County

Rio a one man wrecking ball.

We should be up more than 6.


----------



## PoetLaureate

REGULAR SEASON RAY IS BACK


----------



## Jace

Wow Hibbert is the ref's little angel. Charge and travel. No call.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

doctordrizzay said:


> Hibbert takes 9 steps passes it off to West


Hehe, the refs don't see half of the travels.


----------



## UD40

Two big fouls on Hibbert.

Close this half strong!!!


----------



## Wade County

THRAY!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Roy Hibbert got a foul called against him. Finally. Was probably the weakest call of all which is hilarious.


----------



## Wade County

YES BOYS


----------



## Jace

Should we...test to see if it's Shane or Bane tonight?

Nah...right?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oh look Ray stopped trolling us


----------



## Jace

Mike's coming back in. Abstaining from the Bane.


----------



## Wade County

HUGE minutes from Ray this half. Exactly what we need, a shooter being hot.


----------



## Wade County

We're only shooting 41%. If we can get more buckets down, we got this.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Should we...test to see if it's Shane or Bane tonight?
> 
> Nah...right?


Id give Miller more time just in case.

He's really a guy while we are up 12...he would hit three straight 3's and end the game for good.


----------



## Jace

So...every time I stand up when a Heatian raises up for a 3, they miss. Retiring that practice.


----------



## Wade County

Bad shot Ray


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, Stephenson makes a three with like one second left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another bullshit shot by Stephenson


----------



## Jace

Ray misses wiiiide open 3. Stevenson hits...that. That's this series.


----------



## UD40

Three on Hibbert!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Hibbert got three fouls now. Great!


----------



## Wade County

FOH Stephenson. Jesus.


----------



## doctordrizzay

That stevenson three HAHAHA.

That was the biggest garbage shot ive ever seen against us.


----------



## PoetLaureate

3 on Hibbert

good.... goood...


----------



## Wade County

If we can get Hibbert in FT, we may have this. Hasnt happened all series.


----------



## Jace

Two swishes right down the middle for Dwyane at the FT line. Good to see.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Too bad that didn't go in for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Love it. Attack. Attack. Attack.


----------



## Jace

That foul by Mahinmi was so much less of a foul than most of the Hibbert/LeBron summit meeting no calls.


----------



## UD40

Wario....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario commits the dumbest, least necessary fouls.


----------



## Jace

Pleased, Reggie? We're playing good D, but 38% from the field. Some of it is simply shots not going down, but we've taken a few bad ones and squandered good opportunities.


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert in foul trouble means he'll be less keen to 'meet at the summit'. 

Attack the rim.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Thanks for that Mahinmi, haha.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

George is 1-6 from the field. Let's hope he continue like that.


----------



## Wade County

If we hit 45% of our FG's this game would be done.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade makes a shot! 52-37.


----------



## UD40

50% over.

DON'T LET UP!!


----------



## Jace

Had a feeling Wade would go rogue on that play, but he found a good shot for himself and hit it.

Solid half, but this could be so much more comfortable. The Resurrection of Jesus was massive.


----------



## Ben

Good half. Could have been so much better though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

52-37 at the half

Need this energy and then some in the 2nd half.

Wade and Bosh giving us what we need. Lebron is being super aggressive and Ray is hitting 3's.


----------



## Wade County

Nice finish by Wade. GREAT quarter!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh 8 boards at half...He's actually jumping.

Probably the best thing about this game...Beside Lebron actually getting some respect from the refs.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We have only 5 turnovers and Pacers got 15!

Imagine if we would have been more effective during the first quarter (think it was 28FG%)...


----------



## Wade County

Mike missed, but he got a couple steals, active. He's a great shooter - he'll hit one in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

:eek8:

Norris with half of our 8 assists! Didn't notice him drop all those dimes. Most of those 8 came in the 2nd quarter, so we improved on the muddy start.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh 3-10 but 8 boards. Competing, and didnt drop his head after the poor start.

Wade looks better tonight too. MBP doing work.

This is Heat basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta keep George locked up, and draw that 4th on Hibbert early in the 3rd. Attack him, force the refs to call it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Heat have one clear goal for the third quarter, ATTACK HIBBERT!


----------



## Wade County

That's what we need. Please keep up the effort and intensity. Dont let that quarter go to waste.


----------



## doctordrizzay

PoetLaureate said:


> Heat have one clear goal for the third quarter, ATTACK HIBBERT!


I don't think they are going to call anything on Hibbert


----------



## PoetLaureate

doctordrizzay said:


> I don't think they are going to call anything on Hibbert


make them


----------



## doctordrizzay

ESPNChrisPalmer chris palmer
Kenny Smith on LeBron: "Coaches around the league don't have the basketball IQ he has."

"He has the highest IQ I've ever seen"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Can't make fun of Sarah Palin being at the Pacers game anymore...


----------



## Wade County

Simply must get that 4th on Hibbert early.


----------



## Jace

Another bailout 3 for Indiana by Hill.


----------



## Wade County

15pts is good, but it aint over.


----------



## Wade County

Rio! nice


----------



## Wade County

Pacers have hit so many bullcrap 3s tonight


----------



## Jace

Way to save that play with the tip :dwade:


----------



## Wade County

Defend guys, come on


----------



## Wade County

Stops n buckets


----------



## Jace

Dumb shot Wade. It's shit like that that's keeping our assists low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## UD40

MBP33333


----------



## Jace

Le3zy


----------



## Jace

Everything is way too easy for Hibbert. Giving him way too much space to roll to the rim.


----------



## Wade County

Le3!!!


----------



## Wade County

Not sure why we keep defending Roy with UD. He's like, 6 inches smaller than the dude (no ****)


----------



## Wade County

Bird plz. UD out.


----------



## Jace

Awful awful awful pick and pop coverage leads to the easy West drive. We're playing garbage D right now. Wake up.


----------



## Jace

Wade's apparently stronger than Hibbert.

Just grab the ball instead of going for the circus tip. Please please please.


----------



## Wade County

Wade mssed the tip


----------



## Wade County

Might need a timeout


----------



## Jace

Bosh won't get a call on the drive. So much for that idea. They'll just foul him every time.


----------



## Wade County

CB going full 1st quarter mode. Give it to Bron plz.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ugh Bosh....hes playing good D though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh, you're already struggling. No need to take an off balance J.


----------



## Jace

Can someone tap Spo on the shoulder and tell him these all-Chalmers/Bosh sets at points we needs baskets aren't what the doctor ordered? Eighteen seconds of Rio dribbling followed by a sloppy pass for an off-balance Bosh J. Let LeBron touch it.


----------



## Wade County

Attack Wade and Lebron. Draw that 4th on Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County

Time for Cole and Bird to come in.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Attack Wade and Lebron. Draw that 4th on Hibbert.


They arn't going to call it man.


----------



## Wade County

Still at 38% from the floor. Gotta make some shots.


----------



## Jace

What is Bosh, 4 for his last 21?


----------



## Wade County

doctordrizzay said:


> They arn't going to call it man.


Not all of them, but they've called a few tonight surprisingly. Must be Mauer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Julius Peppers is always at our games, yet never gets pointed out.


----------



## UD40

AND 1...MV3!?!??!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and1!


----------



## Jace

Wade saves the embarrassment from the junk shot with the putback.


----------



## Wade County

Great hustle and 1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: they refuse to call that foul on Hibbert


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Julius Peppers is always at our games, yet never gets pointed out.


Yup. I notice him every time, then wonder to myself how I recognize Julius Peppers' face, as I'm not huge on football.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade finally looking like an actual version of himself


----------



## Jace

Nice trap.


----------



## UD40

LETS GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County

Held the fort here so far in the 3rd. Gotta finish strong though.


----------



## Wade County

15 and 7 never looked so good from Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh still in single digits despite the 13 attempts. Dunno what's up with the guy.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade has 5 offensive boards. Jesus.

We are up 17 with Bosh going 3-13

Lebron is 10-10 from the freethrow line.


----------



## Wade County

Dont jinx LBJ's FT stroke Drizzay


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: they refuse to call that foul on Hibbert


Please tell me I'm not crazy on this one. I know I'm a rabid Heat fan so my perception is skewed, but this seem unprecedented. It's like an edict for this series alone. Hibbert's in for a rude awakening at the start of next season, unless the lower-ranked officials pick it up too. Dwight never got this.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: they refuse to call that foul on Hibbert


What do I keep saying?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Bosh still in single digits despite the 13 attempts. Dunno what's up with the guy.


7 games battling Hibbert. His legs are probably a little shot. 

If we win, he needs to live in ice baths in the next two days.


----------



## Wade County

13 offensive rebounds. That's desire. That's what we've been waiting for.


----------



## Wade County

I'll give CB this, he's hustling. 8 boards, 2 steals, 2 blocks. He's battling out there when he knows offensively he's in a real tough stretch.


----------



## Jace

First time we've had this lead all series without a UD 8-9 unfolding.


----------



## Wade County

Keep George locked down


----------



## Wade County

Bah dammit


----------



## Wade County

WHAT!


----------



## Jace

That wasn't that much of a shove by Stevenson. Gotta hold on Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County

OK fair enough. Wade wtf


----------



## Wade County

Please stop and bucket.


----------



## Jace

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

OMFG! Foul on Haslem there?


----------



## Jace

Hibbert! Please let me see the photos you have of Stu Jackson! They must be horrifying!


----------



## Wade County

Can we get Bird in now...


----------



## Jace

YEA MOTHER****ER


----------



## doctordrizzay

Kerr just shits on Wade about deception in a game 7.....imediatly after Hibbert flops on Haslem...says nothing.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah dunno what UD did wrong there?


----------



## Wade County

4 on big roy


----------



## PoetLaureate

FOUR


----------



## Jace

YOU CALL MY BOYS IN THE MEDIA MOTHER****ERS (Hey, some are alright) AND YOU GET SHIT.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta make the freebies


----------



## Wade County

Wade FT stroke looking nice


----------



## Jace

Four on Hibbert, 3 on West, 3 on George. A-ttack.


----------



## Wade County

LOL West


----------



## Jace

Damn. Could've done something awesome for huge momentum.


----------



## Jace

Look at M33M.


----------



## Wade County

Bah Bron


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Offensive foul against Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit rebounds


----------



## Jace

Dumb shot Wade. Please don't do this guys. Don't go full mentally-disabled.

Five. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate

GET THE **** OUT HIBBERT


----------



## Jace

Hibbert would be gone if they called real fouls on him at the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade has been great tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Well I wasn't expecting this much of an ass whooping


----------



## UD40

:noco:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Expect Tyler to come in and flagrant us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron finally look in sync tonight. Both are cutting at the perfect time for the other to find them.


----------



## Wade County

up 19. Just gotta clopse.


----------



## Jace

...kickball on a skirmish like that?

WTF?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Birdman comes in.


----------



## Wade County

Mike hustling!


----------



## Jace

Still so much time, regardless of Hibbert's foul trouble. He'll be tentative, but it'll be impossible to draw the 6th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Mario. Dumbest foul committer ever.


----------



## Wade County

Wario


----------



## Wade County

Wario has been in so many big games, you'd think guy would have more poise


----------



## Jace

Four on George. Frustration foul.


----------



## Wade County

That's it lads


----------



## Jace

Clear foul on LeBron. This "flopper" reputation fans and media have wrapped around him is hurting him with the officials. These puddy brains are so easily influenced.


----------



## Wade County

When did Bird miss?


----------



## Jace

This time Hill's savior 3 pops out.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We are hustling so much. Nice to see.


----------



## Jace

Bird probably missed a tip.

Five on George.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

George gets another foul against him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> When did Bird miss?


End of the 1st quarter. He missed a tip in on Lebron's miss to end the quarter and they counted it as a missed tip in.


----------



## UD40

So close to closing the casket on these chumps.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Funny thing is the PG and Pacers have been doing that to Lebron all series...they finally call it tonight. smh


----------



## Wade County

PG and Roy both with 5. YEEEES


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

76-55 after three quarters.

LeBron has made all of his eleven free throws.


----------



## Jace

19 and 9 boards from Wade so far. Way to answer all the noise.

Speaking of noise, I really can't remember the last time I watched anything on ESPN not directly related to basketball coverage.


----------



## Luke

doctordrizzay said:


> Funny thing is the PG and Pacers have been doing that to Lebron all series...they finally call it tonight. smh


Nope.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Great quarter again. We got this lads. Close now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

76-55 after 3

21pt cushion. 

12 minutes away from the finals.


----------



## Luke

Looks like y'all are gonna pull it out. Congrats to all the real heat fans on here. Finals should be great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## Wade County

LOL Hill sneaks his arm in and MM gets the o call. Weak.


----------



## Jace

Looked off Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County

Dont let them get belief. Crush them.


----------



## Jace

Too easy for Hibbert.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Yo there is still a game going on here, play defense and make baskets


----------



## Wade County

Rebound guys. Come on.


----------



## Wade County

Smart play by Lebron


----------



## Jace

Fortunately all of their O comes in the last 6 seconds of the shotclock, so if we can be efficient on O we should be OK.


----------



## Wade County

Still shooting 38%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Will the Pacers pull a Celtics and focus their off season solely on the Heat, going as far as playing game 7 over and over and over again in their gym, while they practice this off season?

:laugh: just remembered Doc Rivers and Jason Terry mentioning this a ton of times in the off season.


----------



## Wade County

Buckets and stops. Can't let Hibbert get that easy postion down there.


----------



## doctordrizzay

......


----------



## doctordrizzay

Luke said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



You Mad?


----------



## Jace

Wonder what % of LeBron's assists this season were to corner 3s. His assists have been down this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

George is out.


----------



## Jace

If we pull this out, people are going to say it's because the refs babied LeBron to his 14 FTs. Sadly the truth is he finally started getting calls he should've gotten most of the series.


----------



## Adam

Guys I just got home from like the longest day ever (and I have to be up in like 6 hours again). I didn't even know this game was today, thought it was tomorrow. Turning this game on made a bad day a great day.


----------



## Wade County

Peace out PG. Your time will come.


----------



## Jace

Finish up. Get that stupid crystal ball. Go for the Larry.


----------



## Wade County

LOL Gerald Green. You are SO bad.


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Jace

31/7/3/1/1 for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333


----------



## Jace

NO CO


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cole with a three.


----------



## Jace

Did Wade have any chance of throwing that down?


----------



## Wade County

Col3333


----------



## Wade County

Loved the attack mentality tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Will CB come back in?


----------



## Jace

With all due respect, this had no business being a 7-game series, as great as they played. We played terribly, beyond just cold shooters. Need to step it up BIG time next round,


----------



## Wade County

Does Spo rate Cole over Chalmers you think? Tends to play Norris down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade needs to hit one free throw to hit the elusive (for him at least) 20 point mark.


----------



## Jace

3-13, but I liked Chris' mindset and hope he continues being aggressive. His J followed by the 3 were huge momentum shots. Really hit the glass, too.


----------



## Wade County

I think Bosh will have a better series against the Spurs. Bring Splitter out of the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat up 28. Next dead ball should be the end for Lebron and Wade.


----------



## Wade County

20 for Wade :yes:


----------



## Jace

Indiana needs to move Granger to supe up that bench. Obviously, I'd like for us to improve too, but they'll be even more of an issue for us if they make the right moves, regardless of us beefing up our front court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why is Wade still in?


----------



## Wade County

Missed Thray


----------



## Jace

Gift Thray that would've really gotten him pumped for the next round.

Four more baby.


----------



## Jace

So...we're gonna need to build some new boats...

Pony up, Micky.

**** it! We'll infiltrate their territory on horseback!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> So...we're gonna need to build some new boats...
> 
> Pony up, Micky.


Wasnt that cruise that everyone got sick on and the toilets werent working on his? 


Burn that shit up, Micky!


----------



## Wade County

So glad this series is over.


----------



## Smithian

We kick ass!

Forum high fives all around!


----------



## Wade County

Battier sighting after the timeout?


----------



## Jace

Need to get back to our ball movement. I'd imagine Shane gets back in the fold, but Miller BETTER be here to stay.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ dont even look like he's broken a sweat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole world


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cole is on fire.


----------



## Wade County

NoCo curl n J


----------



## Adam

These playoffs have been so important for the development of Cole's jumper. He has basically gotten another quarter season of work in.


----------



## Wade County

Cole J baby


----------



## Jace

Wow Cole, on fire.

Third year in a row we'll play the last NBA game.

The hell happened?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I don't think Cole deserved to get ejected. It was a normal reaction against Pendergraph's push.


----------



## Wade County

Penderlols


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's pussy shit, Pendergraph. Going after the smallest guy on the floor.


----------



## Jace

LOL, Cole did nothing. Whatever.

Heat fans are such losers, right Pacers radio guy? Game's been decided for awhile and most are still seated. Enjoy vacation.


----------



## Jace

Flo Rida's getting involved?


----------



## Wade County

Cole ejected!? What for!?

Laughable.

Oh well.


----------



## Adam

You think Flo needs a bigger chain? Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game needs to end already.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

It would be kind of nice if we get 100+ points.


----------



## Jace

Holy shit this is fun. Two best franchises in the league IMO. No team we'd respect more. Let's see if that brings something out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More fouls. Jesus.


----------



## Jace

Let the game end Foster.


----------



## Jace

I forgot about the trophy ceremony. That's why fans are staying.

LEWIS!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Rashard Lewis dunks it in!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three finals in a row!


----------



## Jace

We've won two Finals without homecourt. Gotta do it the other way now.


----------



## Wade County

Shard!


----------



## Jace

Easier to praise now, but even at the time I loved the way LeBron came out and high-fived all his teammates after G6. Felt big for our confidence after our worst half of the season.


----------



## Basel

Congrats fellas.


----------



## Wade County

FINALS!


----------



## Wade County

Feel like this game was huge for Wade's confidence


----------



## Wade County

GOD this feels GOOD.

Now prepare body and mind for more pain against the Spurs. Gonna be a tough series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 finals in a row. Pretty cool.


----------



## PoetLaureate

On to the finals!


----------



## Jace

I think it matters that this wasn't close. Good momentum going in.


----------



## Wade County

Now we gotta deliver. Lets get the Larry. Time to repeat baby.


----------



## Jace

> @*RizzWrites*: Why was Chris Bosh holding Nate Robinson?”


:rotf:


----------



## Jace

CONFISCATE SHANE'S F'ING BUDLIGHT DAMMIT.


----------



## Jace

CA CAW


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's awesome. Bird got to raise the trophy. 1st Finals for him. Think everyone else on the team has gotten to the finals.


----------



## Jace

Spurs are so flexible and Pop is willing to play anyone any time. That's scary next to Spo's rigidity. Save us, LeBron.


----------



## Jace

WHOA WHOA W2B...DON'T LEAVE OUT VARNADO!!

Got you, Smithi.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> WHOA WHOA W2B...DON'T LEAVE OUT VARNADO!!
> 
> Got you, Smithi.


We held his right in 2010! So technically, he was apart of the organization 

:gunner:


----------



## Jace

So many times I thought we'd see this series following the two no-star games this season. Finally LeBron gets a shot at redemption against SA, or goes 1-3 in the Finals.


----------



## Adam

Steve Kerr's closing words are to praise Indiana. Reggie +1's him. Christ. At least these two are done now.


----------



## Jace

So much Latin/Hispanic flavor in this series. Love it.

CUBA vs. MEXICO LET'S GO


----------



## Jace

I probably would've picked SA to beat OKC this season, so I don't think this is the product of injury.


----------



## Jace

Oh no. Jason Jackson's voice is gone. How is he going to do this?


----------



## Jace

Whoa, two 8pm Finals games. Don't remember seeing that.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> Whoa, two 8pm Finals games. Don't remember seeing that.


That's good for me who live in Sweden. I really don't like the 9 PM games...


----------



## Wade County

Battle of the Big 3's.

Duncan, Parker & Ginobili vs Lebron, Wade & Bosh.

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Parker is gonna be a problem. 

Chance for Norris Cole to make a name for himself in this series.


----------



## Jace

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  3m David West on next season: "Our only focus is going to be to beat Miami."


It's beginning, W2.


----------



## Jace

How many times are we going to hear "Should Spo bring Wade off the bench to matchup with the Manu sub?"

LOL, first his hometown Dallas, now San Antonio, and in the middle, OKC, which Bosh just said is closer to Dallas than SA. Ticket request inundation.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> How many times are we going to hear "Should Spo bring Wade off the bench to matchup with the Manu sub?"


Is that an actual thing? It's so ludicrous I can see it actually being from ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> It's beginning, W2.


:laugh:

Its understandable though. Heat did it with the Celtics, but they just cant take it as far as the Celtics did this past off season so that it doesnt blow up in your face.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh has went up against

Sanders 

Noah

Hibbert.


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> Bosh has went up against
> 
> Sanders
> 
> Noah
> 
> Hibbert.


Was thinking about this yesterday, and how much we criticize him. Here comes Duncan. What a gauntlet.



Adam said:


> Is that an actual thing? It's so ludicrous I can see it actually being from ESPN.


Not yet, but I feel it coming. Some jerkoff will say it.



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Its understandable though. Heat did it with the Celtics, but they just cant take it as far as the Celtics did this past off season so that it doesnt blow up in your face.


You mean the Heat obsessed over the Celtics for an offseason?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> You mean the Heat obsessed over the Celtics for an offseason?


No, when they 1st came together, they knew to make it to the finals, they had to go through the Celtics. But they didnt obsess over it like the Celtics did with the Heat last summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane Battier making himself useful in a game he didnt play


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shane Battier making himself useful in a game he didnt play
> 
> Shane Battier randomly drying Lebron James arm during huddle - YouTube


That's what you call﻿ intangibles. No ****.


----------



## Jace

:laugh: Shane...



Wade2Bosh said:


> No, when they 1st came together, they knew to make it to the finals, they had to go through the Celtics. But they didnt obsess over it like the Celtics did with the Heat last summer.


Oh gotcha. Was ready to take umbrage. Was kinda cool how both the Heat as a franchise and LeBron had been eliminated by Boston the previous postseason.


----------



## Rather Unique

THAT felt good. Four more fellas!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

As a season ticket holder and one who believes that crowd energy helps...home crowd has to be like that EVERY GAME!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rather Unique said:


> As a season ticket holder and one who believes that crowd energy helps...home crowd has to be like that EVERY GAME!!


Yeah, thought the crowd was great tonight. Wish they were like that all the time.


----------



## Jace

Yup, could feel their intensity all night.


----------



## Rather Unique

The simple fact that it CLEARLY helps us play faster is enough for me to believe in it. Tough for teams to hang when our energy is up and we push.


----------



## Jace

Easier to say now, but MAN did I nail Paul George way before the 2010 draft. Wish he hadn't shot up the boards as soon as I discovered him. Not sure we would've kept him after signing LeBron though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The Lebron buzzer beater from game 1....thank god that happened.


----------



## Rather Unique

I was in your boat Jace, ask SmaK if he ever shows face up in here again :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Feel Shane will be back for the Finals. Better potential matchups for him this time.

Hope M33M stays in rotation, despite the missed treys.


----------



## IbizaXL

this is what happens when Miami plays HEAT basketball! Indy had no chance. shouldve wrapped this up last game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoetLaureate

After 12 games of Bulls/Pacers, it's such a relief going against a team that is an actual threat to outscore us. There should be some beautiful basketball in the finals this year.


----------



## IbizaXL

Jace said:


> So much Latin/Hispanic flavor in this series. Love it.
> 
> CUBA vs. MEXICO LET'S GO


Miamis latin population is much more diverse. please!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> Steve Kerr's closing words are to praise Indiana. Reggie +1's him. Christ. At least these two are done now.


thank goodness.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Crazy to see Shane go from getting and being a boost after becoming a starter a year ago, and now DNP-CD after a much better regular season than last year. He'll have opportunities to get his groove back.



IbizaXL said:


> Miamis latin population is much more diverse. please!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I was joking on that one. Didn't mean to imply Miami's Latin population was solely represented by Cubans. I'm half Costa Rican after all.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Mike Miller was great despite the missed threes...threw his body around like a rag doll


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Was just gonna post this...

Has his athleticism is still the same since he 04. If not better.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Closer look...


----------



## 77AJ

Congrats to Heat fans .. see you in the finals ..


----------



## Wade County

waits for Duncan avatar


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shameless :laugh:


----------



## Drizzy

23AJ said:


> Congrats to Heat fans .. *see you in the finals *..


Paul George is in the Finals?


----------



## Jace

If the Heat win the title, he's going to become a LA Sparks fan and say the Heat will never beat them.

That LeBron dunk was nutty. Haven't seen his head that high since a nasty fastbreak dunk he had his Sr. year at SVSM. Had a feeling he had extra spring in his step after seeing that pregame 360 dunk where he still was rising when he slammed it.


----------



## Jace

Does this happen in Indiana?










Love Miami. 

The dudes in the background loading up the spank bank...:laugh:





> @*tomhaberstroh*  4m Wade and Bosh had 79 touches in Gm 7, 35 more than they had in Gm 6. LeBron finished Gm 7 with 56 touches, his lowest in a game this series.


32 points. 16 FTAs.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  1m For the series, Wade averaged more than triple the amount of paint points in wins, compared with losses (11.5 vs. 3.3)


That floater falling is key.


----------



## Jace

Giving a rare listen to the BJ podcast as my CBS guys haven't done one since before G7. Very comforted in the fact that they're all equally outraged at many of the "verticality" no-calls Hibbert was benefiting from. One of the guys called the end of 1st quarter one "horizonticality." Glad I wasn't alone in seeing him sliding. Watched the game again last night and rewound that play a dozen times. So bad. No one thinks twice about that being a foul if it's called. Such a disgrace that the man who this era of basketball belongs to can't get common foul calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Does this happen in Indiana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Miami.


Saw that they were identified to be two porn stars. Only in Miami :laugh:

http://bustedcoverage.com/2013/06/0...-summers-luna-star-are-the-kissing-heat-fans/


----------



## Wade County

Me gusta


----------



## Jace

And yet neither one are uber-Heat fan Abella Anderson (super hot Cuban, for those who don't know.)



> @*Hoya2aPacer*  4h Competing against @*KingJames* @*chrisbosh* @*DwyaneWade* was 1 tough challenge. Yall made me a better player n I thank y'all for that. Good luck


Hibbert's a guy who's managed to rub me the wrong way many times both in print, audible quotes, and purely by facial expressions. He earned some respect points from me here, though. No doubt his defensive efficacy was ridiculously augmented by the way he was officiated that series, but you can't say anything against the way his hook and post moves have developed. His play garnered some respect from me as well.


----------



## Smithian

I remember when some posters on here disputed me that he would be a stud.

Beast.


----------



## Jace

You're calling out posters for disputing that when paid scouts around and covering the league did as well? There wasn't a ton of evidence coming out of Georgetown.


----------



## doctordrizzay

If Hibbert was officiated correctly, he'd average 25 minutes per game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> You're calling out posters for disputing that when paid scouts around and covering the league did as well? There wasn't a ton of evidence coming out of Georgetown.


I was calling Hibbert a multiple all star level player since I saw him play in Gtown against Oden. You just have to watch the guy play and you know.

paid scouts were definitely sleeping. Where I eat crow is that I expected him to be a 20/10 player.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Does this happen in Indiana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Miami.
> 
> The dudes in the background loading up the spank bank...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 points. 16 FTAs.
> 
> That floater falling is key.


Now make a Heat Cheerleader porn. I would buy it in a minute.

Honestly, them being Heat fans make then all that hotter.


----------

